#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Haben sich psychische Probleme durch Schmerzen ausgewirkt? >

## Krissi

Hallo!
Ich habe mal ne Frage! Hattet Ihr das auch schon mal, das psychische Probleme Schmerzen ausüben können?
Mein Problem ist, das mein Freund sich vor 8 Wochen aus Versehen auf meinen Zeh gesetzt hat (bitte nicht lachen) Das hat fürchterlich geknackt und wir dachten beide, er wäre gebrochen!Ich hatte keine Schmerzen, habe nur geweint, weil ich mich so erschrocken habe. Drei Stunden später fingen meine komischen Rückenschmerzen an. Solche schmerzen hatte ich noch nie! ganz komisches ziehen!! Zwischen den Schulterblättern! Als wenn sich der ganze Rücken zusammenzieht! Ich mache Kinesiologie, und meine Kinesiologin hat festgestellt, das das mit dem knacken des Zehes nur ein auslöser wäre! Ein Freund von mir hat über monate schlecht über mich geredet. Das habe ich dann rausbekommen. Und es hat mich sehr verletzt! Meine Kinesiologin hat festgestellt, das das u.a. der Grund für diese komischen Schmerzen wäre und wir arbeiten zur Zeit daran! Wie denkt Ihr darüber! Ich bin Kerngesund. War auch schon beim Arzt deswegen. Er hat Blut abgenommen, Herz untersucht, alle Organe, sogar mit ultraschall! Alles i.o.

----------


## jacey

Hallo Krissi, 
kann das gut nachvollziehen und verstehen, da ich mich mit ähnlichen Problemen schon jahrelang rumschlage. Habe psychisch- und streßbedingt schon viel durchgemacht und habe anfangs immer gedacht ich habe viele rein körperliche Beschwerden und bin dann auch von Arzt zu Arzt gewandert und überall wurde gesagt, der jeweilige Bereich sei in Ordnung. Bis ich schließlich auch selber eingesehen habe, daß viele Symptome wirklich von meinem psychischen Zustand ausgingen. Vorallem sind bei mir Rücken- und Kopfschmerzen, sowie Magenprobleme immer auf Streß- und Ärgersituationen zurückzuführen. Ich habe das ganze auch noch nicht im Griff, aber weiß inzwischen, daß ich nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit mehr zum Arzt muß, weil oft durch Ruhe und Streßabbau, die ein oder anderen Beschwerden zurückgehen. Man muß das Ganze nur im Auge behalten, denn wenn die körperlichen Schmerzen zu lange andauern, sollte man sich doch mal kurz durchchecken lassen. Ein Arzt hat mal zu mir gesagt, daß die körperlichen Symptome wie ein Spiegel der Seele sind und das kann ich nur bestätigen. Und viele von diesen Sprichwörtern passen auch oft gut. Z.B. wenn mir etwas zu viel wird bekomm ich oft Erkältungen und hab "die Nase voll" oder wenn ich mich wieder um zu viel gleichzeitig kümmern muß, bekomm ich starke Verspannungen und Rückenschmerzen, weil ich das "Alles nicht mehr (er)tragen kann"...so kann man fast jedes Sprichwort 1 zu 1 umsetzen... 
Wünsche Dir, daß sich deine Situation bald wieder entspannt.... 
LG
Jacey

----------


## Irene.sk

Als ich meine Mutter pflegte, hatte ich so starke Schmerzen in den Nackenwirbeln, daß ich kaum noch den Kopf drehen konnte. Der Orthopäde hat geröngt und mir anhand des Röntgenbildes erklärt, daß das Verschleiß wäre. "Damit müssen sie leben" sagte er. 
Als meine Mutter starb, waren die Schmerzen weg und sind nicht wieder gekommen.
 Das ist jetzt 16 Jahre her! Typisch für "zuviel am Hals".

----------


## Krissi

Hattet Ihr das auch das Schmerzen wandern? Seit dienstag habe ich jetzt nämlich auch, das es mir auch im unteren Rückenbreich (so seitlich rechts und links) zieht! Das macht mich noch wahnsinnig! Also ich bin organisch gesund! War beim Arzt und er hat mich auf den Kopf gestellt. Alles gut!

----------


## artincsandra

Habe ich auch. Da hilft Entspannung. Mach am besten eine ausgedehnte Teezeremonie. Bestimmt gibt es einen Tee, der dir besonders gut gefällt. Danach ein heißes Bad und, wenn es funktioniert direkt danach hinlegen und schlafen.

----------

